# plumbing fixtures relative to sloped ceilings



## linnrg (May 13, 2015)

I am under the 2009 UPC

UPC has defined dimensions for showers that keep them from being in an area with a sloped ceiling, toilets has the 15" side to side and dimensions off of the wall and  has the 24" space in front (IPC/IRC has the 21")

So my question is what about the toilets and lavatories - why is the code silent on this?  Interestingly the IRC P2705.1 #4 has the "plumbing fixtures shall be usable"  Has anyone ever used that similar to the NEC's "neat and workmanlike manner" to get the builder (owner designer, etc.) to locate all plumbing fixtures out of areas with short walls and sloped ceilings?


----------



## steveray (May 13, 2015)

IRC,but.....look at #2

SECTION R305 CEILING HEIGHT

R305.1 Minimum height.

Habitable space, hallways, bathrooms, toilet rooms, laundry rooms and portions of basements containing these spaces shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).

Exceptions:

1. For rooms with sloped ceilings, at least 50 percent of the required floor area of the room must have a ceiling height of at least 7 feet (2134 mm) and no portion of the required floor area may have a ceiling height of less than 5 feet (1524 mm).

2. Bathrooms shall have a minimum ceiling height of 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm) at the center of the front clearance area for fixtures as shown in Figure R307.1. The ceiling height above fixtures shall be such that the fixture is capable of being used for its intended purpose. A shower or tub equipped with a showerhead shall have a minimum ceiling height of 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm) above a minimum area 30 inches (762 mm) by 30 inches (762 mm) at the showerhead.


----------



## jdfruit (May 13, 2015)

steveray nailed it


----------



## retire09 (May 13, 2015)

Is this for a residential or commercial application?


----------



## linnrg (May 13, 2015)

thanks steveray i need to read that section exception again - the room in question would have had met the old 50%

what I find interesting is that this is not in a plumbing code to begin with

Retire09 it is a new home

I just received updated plans where they intended to have a gable over the room and so ceiling height would not be an issue any longer.


----------



## north star (May 14, 2015)

*@ : @ : @*





> " ...what I find interesting is that this is not in a plumbing code to begin with"


Once reason that this requirement [ may not be ] in the Plumbing Sectionis that, ...the rooms & spaces should be designed in a compliant manner

first, before actually installing fixtures or other components in to them,

hence, digging in to Ch. 3 [ in the IRC ] first.

Just sayin'...     



*@ : @ : @*


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 14, 2015)

UPC

308.1 General

Piping, fixtures, or equipment shall not be so located as to interfere with the normal use thereof or with the normal operation and use of windows, doors, or other required facilities.


----------

